# The Photo Forum Screensaver



## 'Daniel' (Aug 10, 2005)

-THE PHOTO FORUM SCREENSAVER-​ =:Your place in history:=​ 
Artemis came up with the idea from my thread to make a screen saver of everyones photos. i thoguht this was a great idea so I'm making this to get peoples views. One picture from each member who wants to submit? Or what? If this gets backing it should be good.

We could have ablack and white one and a colour one?  What do you all think of this idea.

If you want to join in, post that you do and email your photos to me (2 colour 2 b&w at the moment, can be less) at:

danielwilson1988@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 10, 2005)

great idea! count me in!


----------



## errant_star (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds cool to me!


----------



## NYCEXPOSED (Aug 10, 2005)

Can I put a tunnel shot in?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 10, 2005)

I say at least 2 pics 
I don't think I could pick just 1 
Great Idea


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 10, 2005)

NYCEXPOSED said:
			
		

> Can I put a tunnel shot in?



as long as its not a "love tunnel" shot.


----------



## terri (Aug 10, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> as long as its not a "love tunnel" shot.


DOWN, SIMBAH!!!!!  





I think this is great idea; I'll be glad to partcipate if you need images.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 11, 2005)

Bump, we need alot more people.


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 11, 2005)

me also



i think it's a good idea to have two, one bw and one color.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 11, 2005)

Car shots from me.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

Count me in 2!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok so far we have down:

member.php?u=75
MDowdey
errant_star
NYCEXPOSED
clarinetJWD
terri
darin3200
thebeginning
Xmetal
photogoddess
eromallagadnama

-:We need loads more:-


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure most of us could dig up more than a few shots if needed


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 11, 2005)

aye


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 11, 2005)

i'm new to the forum, my stuff isn't as great as some of everybody elses here, but I could contribute...  will they have a theme or just free for all...


----------



## John the Greek (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Aug 11, 2005)

count me in, 

credits on the bottom of every photo so we can know who shot what ???

Hanno


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 11, 2005)

No theme, just whatver you want.  There are two choices , black and white and colour.  You can provide one for each or for one.

Everyone email their photos to me at:

danielwilson1988@yahoo.co.uk 

I'll put that address at the top as well.


----------



## Andrea K (Aug 11, 2005)

sent, thanks for putting this together


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't see a reason not to do it.


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont use screeen savers but I will send in a few.


----------



## Chase (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll be happy to host the finished file here, just let me know when its ready and I'll toss it up on the server. :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweet... can I be in on this too? Hmmm just have to pick 1 photo now. 
It'd be nice to see who shot each pic as well somehow.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 12, 2005)

oh have you got any preference for file size?

like 1024 x 768 and smaller than 200kb or something like that?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll throw in a few of my favourites!


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 12, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> oh have you got any preference for file size?
> 
> like 1024 x 768 and smaller than 200kb or something like that?


i was wondering about this too, any preference or limits on size?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not really sure, send me whatever as long as it isnt too small, I can resize.

edit - I'm sending confirmation of recieving emails now.

Also, please bare in mind I have no idea what I'm doing so it may take a while for me to get this working.


----------



## omeletteman (Aug 12, 2005)

well my photos arent neccesarily as good as some of the other members around here, but I'll gladly contribute, expect an email from me shortly...

and btw, this is a really cool idea


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 12, 2005)

Best bet, tell us what size you want. That way you're not having to resize everything and it won't jam up your email box. Some of us shoot REALLY big files.


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be one once I decide which photos I want to submit.  What size do you want? Most of my shots are 20-40MB scans of 35mm negatives, so I'll prolly have to downscale some. But whatever resolution the screensaver is made at, I hope it can be bigger than 1024x768 because I currently use a monitor that's  1680x1050, which is a lot bigger. So those who submit will hopefully send them larger than 1024x.


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 12, 2005)

BTW: is anyone gonna make one for Mac? if not, I'd be glad to put the screensaver together for us mac heads


----------



## terri (Aug 12, 2005)

There. All sent.  

Thanks again for doing this, we appreciate it!


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 12, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I'll be one once I decide which photos I want to submit.  What size do you want? Most of my shots are 20-40MB scans of 35mm negatives, so I'll prolly have to downscale some. But whatever resolution the screensaver is made at, I hope it can be bigger than 1024x768 because I currently use a monitor that's 1680x1050, which is a lot bigger. So those who submit will hopefully send them larger than 1024x.


 

oops, mine are all web sized. oh well.


----------



## Picksure (Aug 12, 2005)

kewl idea, i'll send a couple(and hope they make the cut)


----------



## mad_malteaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd love to but I don't think my photographs are screensaver-worthy. I'd love to have the screensaver though!!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 13, 2005)

We still need more shots, colour but more black and white btu still alot more.  i know loads of you out there have great shots, I'd prefer if different people would e-mail me pictures(not that the people who have sent them's are bad, they're great just it would be nice if more people would submi stuff).

I'll put in pretty much anything, the idea is for a whole board feel not just a few people.  Thanks for everyone who has emailed me, they're all really great.  I may need to call on you for some more.


----------



## doenoe (Aug 13, 2005)

Great idea
Just sent some pics to your email 
Greetz Daan


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 13, 2005)

check your pm Daniel :mrgreen:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 14, 2005)

Daniel,

email sent.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey great! just saw this thread.. but would u "want" to include people/street shots..or do i send you landscape/pretty things shots?


----------



## Lensmeister (Aug 14, 2005)

Add me tooo ......


----------



## lazarus219 (Aug 14, 2005)

Not too late am i?

count me in defintely, 

When do you need them by? i might try shooting something especially for this (and hopefully with my new DSLR)

Great idea, i needed a new screensaver!


----------



## Meysha (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh Mansi please please please send in some of your street shots! They're all so great and it just wouldn't be a tpf screensaver without some quality street photos.


----------



## errant_star (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Daniel ... will send a couple of tomorrow ... I have to get my pics back up on my system as I recently upgraded.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 14, 2005)

People can submit whatever they want, preferably at 1024 wide or 768 tall for no loss of quality (can be bigger). The photos don't have to be picturesque landscapes they can be street shots or whatever, whatever _you_ want.

Thanks

photogoddess
mansi
lensmeister
lazarus 
errantstar

Unimaxium, I don't think I can make them for Mac. I could send you all the photos in a zip when I've done the PC ones.


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 14, 2005)

Sent.  Thanks again for setting all this up.  I know how daunting it can be doing these things.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 14, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Daniel,
> 
> email sent.  Thanks for doing this!





			
				Daniel said:
			
		

> People can submit whatever they want, preferably at 1024 wide or 768 tall for no loss of quality (can be bigger). The photos don't have to be picturesque landscapes they can be street shots or whatever, whatever _you_ want.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



erm....did you get mine?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks hobbes and mountain lander (I PMed you)


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Oh Mansi please please please send in some of your street shots! They're all so great and it just wouldn't be a tpf screensaver without some quality street photos.


Sure thing would be glad to   but can someone pick one for me... argh i dont know what to send for a screensaver or can i send u a PB link Daniel.. whatever fits... or can i send a few options please?

Thanks for doing this Daniel


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 14, 2005)

Send what you want, I can put in more than one and decide which ones fit best although it is a general mishmash of images.


----------



## Mansi (Aug 14, 2005)

okie will do shortly 
thanks


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 15, 2005)

Am I missing anyone who has submitted from this list, its hard to get all the names because some people didnt put theres in their email I think I have them all not sure though - 

andreag5

doenoe

eromallagadnama

hobbes28

littleman

meysha

mountainlander

omletteman

picksure

photogoddess

plasticspanner

terri

unimaxium

P.S.  Mansi are you submitting?


----------



## lazarus219 (Aug 16, 2005)

i think you missed me,

my email is lazarus219@hotmail.com.

when do you want the photo's submitted by?


----------



## Mansi (Aug 16, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> P.S. Mansi are you submitting?


 i am i am i am.. sorry for the delay.. doing it just now.. came to get your email  you'll have it shortly :mrgreen:


----------



## JonK (Aug 17, 2005)

sounds great. I'll send something.


----------



## JonK (Aug 17, 2005)

I've sent u a mail


----------



## lazarus219 (Aug 18, 2005)

Uploading now,
Should be recieved soon,

I added a skating shot, just for something different, but did a typical landscape and flower shot as well,

How many photos are in this screensaver so far?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 18, 2005)

54 in the colour

40 black and white

(approx)

I think they're good amounts if theres a 10 second delay.  Dunno what others think?


----------



## lazarus219 (Aug 18, 2005)

10 seconds seem kinda long, except i do alot of video editing so i notice how much really fits into 10 seconds, so my judgement of time is probly different to most,

Still if it looks good im happy,

Did you recieve my email?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 18, 2005)

It can be less than 10 seconds(I hope), I didn't really think about that figure.  

I just got some emails I'll reply shortly.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 18, 2005)

I would suggest 5 seconds.


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 18, 2005)

I think 10 is a little long too. 5 sounds better IMHO.


----------



## kelox (Aug 18, 2005)

Daniel, i sent you two pics, let me know if you didn't get them.


----------



## lazarus219 (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got your email Daniel, thanks for letting me be in on this 

It's a great idea, and is gonna be one good screensaver,
Will there be any way to identify the photographer of each photo? (maybe by file names or similar)


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmm I'm not sure, I would have done titles at the bottom of each but there weren't titles for all so it would be hard.  I also am not decided on something.  I have some that are smaller than 1024 wide or 768 high so i put then on a black background to stop them being stretched.  Should I resize the others or keep them full screen.  I think it will look great with full screen pictures however might look odd with some that aren't.

Any opinions?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 19, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Hmm I'm not sure, I would have done titles at the bottom of each but there weren't titles for all so it would be hard. I also am not decided on something. I have some that are smaller than 1024 wide or 768 high so i put then on a black background to stop them being stretched. Should I resize the others or keep them full screen. I think it will look great with full screen pictures however might look odd with some that aren't.
> 
> Any opinions?


You should probably make them all the same size.... with a black background behind them.
Because all of them aren't the same crop and it will also be bad for us with huge screen sizes.
I think a good size would be 800-900 pixels at the widest point.  Good luck!

Making them all smaller would help you out a lot and make it a lot easier.  Otherwise they will all be different and not look uniform.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys, I have been working on the B&W Screensaver. I have tried it out where it makes the images fit the sreen and I think it works very well. The portrait ones don't look as effective but I think it still looks better than with a fixed size. The Only problem is that Some people have sent pretty small pictures sooo we havea some choices.



I can request for people who have doesn't small pictures to send big ones (around 3MP)
I can set them all to a fixed size (will mean alot of work and I'm off on holiday on thursday so you might not get it fo a couple of weeks) which I personally don't think looks as good.
I can keep it how it is and sacrifice a bit of quality on a few pics although I run at 1280x960 and its fine in my eyes, some may not think its acceptable.
I will have to ask for people who submitted smaller colour ones to send larger versions too. I don't think I can get both done before thursday if we have it fixed size because it requires fiddling about in photoshop. So you could either wait for colour or I could send it to someone who is willing to do it.

So in summary I think full screen looks great on good res photos. It will mean you get a better looking screensaver and faster but will require some to resend r we can do one of the other options.

*Sorry for a bit of rambling but I want it to be right.  Replies soonish would be good obviously.*


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 21, 2005)

What size do you need them? (Width/Height) I can re-size mine if you need me to.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 21, 2005)

I reckon about 2000px width if its portrait would be good and 1000px height if portrait.  I dont think many people have higher resolutions than that do they?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 21, 2005)

Listen, Daniel.  Just make a decision and get it out there.  It's your project.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok you're right 

Right I need resizes by people.  They need to be big around 2000px in width or 1000px in height.  I need them ASAP.  I will send email and PMs to the people who I need resizes from.   

If I don't get them soon then I wont be able o compile it before my holiday.  I will have to consider dropping these people's pictures all together.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry for double post.

I'm working on the B&W one now, Its those I need urgently.  The people who i sent E-Mails to could you please send resizes of all your photos sent please.  In general people sent all big or all small images so I shouldn't need to email anyone else.

Please get back to me as soon as you can.  From previewng the screensaver I think it looks really good.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 22, 2005)

hmm...i'm not on the list. weird. my email is the superduperdan one...not sure if i sent you bw shots.  if i didnt, email me, i'll send some (if it isnt too late). i know i sent a color one though


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, I new I was missing people, I was haivng trouble connecing emails to names etc.  I did get yours and I believe I emailed back?  This is just a checklist it doesn't really matter it was for the purpose of finding out peoples usernames onhere to connect them to emails.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 22, 2005)

ah ok.  and yes, i think i do remember a confirmation email now that i think of it. my bad.


----------

